# American Oil Beetle (Blister Beetle)



## Tim Benzedrine (Oct 15, 2008)

I had intended to post this for an ID as I had never seen anything like it. It looked like an ant and a bed-bug and maybe a roach got drunk and had a threesome and this was the result.
 But after referring to one of my field guides and then using the 'net to confirm, I decided I had a an American Oil Beetle or Blister Bug, _Meloe americanus_(?) It was a fairly large fellow, I'd estimate somewhere in the neighbourhood of 1" to 1 1/2".

I decided to go ahead and post a couple snaps anyway, in case they would be of interest to anybody. This bug had an interesting habit of playing dead at the slightest touch. Of course, after I made a positive ID, the slightest touch was all I was willing to give it!
Here are a couple of photos, one of it "on the hoof", the other shows it's very realistic ability to play possum. It would maintain that posture for about a minute and then would get up and try to head for the hills.


----------



## crpy (Oct 15, 2008)

yep, allot of beetles "feign" death, awesome pic wow


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 17, 2008)

yeah those things are pretty crazy. i pick tons of them up at my house, never had any probs with them though...


----------

